# courriel sur ipod touch



## taghoy (2 Mai 2008)

bonjour je veux allé chercher mon courrier sur mon compte videotron avec mon ipod il toujours des erreurs la conextion au serveur d'envoi ¨relais.videotron.ca¨. J'ai configuré mon ipod npm d'hote pop.videotron.ca nom utilisateur vl...... et rien fonctionne merci de votre aide


----------



## marciluc (6 Mars 2009)

taghoy a dit:


> bonjour je veux allé chercher mon courrier sur mon compte videotron avec mon ipod il toujours des erreurs la conextion au serveur d'envoi ¨relais.videotron.ca¨. J'ai configuré mon ipod npm d'hote pop.videotron.ca nom utilisateur vl...... et rien fonctionne merci de votre aide



va voir dans les options avance 
utiliser ssl ne doit pas etre en bleu (doit etre a OFF)
et le port du serveur doit etre a 110


----------

